# Sublimation on metal color issue



## n1mxer (Jun 16, 2016)

Im having an issue when sublimating onto WunderBoard HD panels my colors come out kinda dark and an orange color tint 

i have a Epson artisan 1430 with a InkXpro CiSS ink with there ICC profile

is there a way to post a photo to show the issue?


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think you need a certain number of post like 15 or 25 to post pics. 
Might need to upload it to image site and link it.


----------



## koldkutta (May 11, 2017)

Is it only when you try to transfer to the WunderBoard HD?


----------

